
Show HN: Case of Art- Custom your own phone case with our easy-to-use design app - msomali
http://caseofart.com
======
msomali
Hi HN!

Case of Art is a project I've been building off and on in almost 2 years. It's
my first complex thing I've ever attempted to build and very excited to
finally share it with the world.

The concept behind Case of Art is pretty straightforward: custom your own
phone case with the help of our easy-to-use design tool.

You may wonder why it took so long? In the short answer I was trying to make
the "perfect" product but in the reality it was just an excuse to cover the
fear of putting the product out there.

I would love to get some feedback from you guys so that I can improve it.

I'm also curious to know how do you overcome being a perfectionist and get
things done?

Thanks, Former perfectionist

------
bradknowles
So, it’s “case-o-fart”, right?

Surely someone must have raised this issue with you before, right?

~~~
msomali
Hahah yes unfortunately. Maybe in the future I will rebrand it.

